# Broke my personal record tonight!!



## cmzaha (Dec 19, 2015)

We finally broke our personal record for sales tonight and had a great night, even with 4 other soapmakers in my market. This is my original market I returned to. Sadly reality will happen when January comes. This was my last until Jan 8th. It was fun and the other soapmakers will disappear for the winter. At least they usually do :mrgreen:. I do have to mention that I have golf art the hubby makes and my crochet hats and shawls. But mostly soaps and my emulsified butters sold tonight. Was starting to get discouraged so have not been making much soap, racks are almost empty, but will start right after Christmas filling up the racks


----------



## crispysoap (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats!! That's brilliant ☺


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 19, 2015)

Congratulations. That's great news.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 19, 2015)

Very good news


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 19, 2015)

Awesome news Carolyn!  Ill miss you at the Soap Meetup Today


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 19, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 19, 2015)

crispysoap said:


> Congrats!! That's brilliant ☺





shunt2011 said:


> Congratulations. That's great news.





The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Very good news





Seawolfe said:


> Awesome news Carolyn!  Ill miss you at the Soap Meetup Today


Have fun and post pics. 



houseofwool said:


> That's awesome!


Thankyou everyone


----------



## Rowan (Dec 19, 2015)

That's amazing news! I hope you continue to have the best sales ever, over the rest of the winter! :grin:


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 19, 2015)

Congratulations! Now you have to replenish - such a nice problem to have


----------



## TBandCW (Dec 20, 2015)

Woo-Hoo!! That's awesome!  Whether it be soap, golf art, crochet etc., dollars are dollars!


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 20, 2015)

TBandCW said:


> Woo-Hoo!! That's awesome!  Whether it be soap, golf art, crochet etc., dollars are dollars!


Yup, but it was a lot of soap too which was nice


----------

